# Dùng bữa sáng cân bằng Keto Diet có giảm béo thật không?



## thanh hằng (1/9/20)

Chào các chị em,
Chẳng là đợt vừa rồi nghỉ dịch ở nhà, em suốt ngày nấu nướng, bánh trái cho cả nhà, cũng vui miệng ăn theo thành ra e lên cân vùn vụt, giờ đi làm lại rồi mãi k có thời gian tập luyện nên không giảm được. Béo đâu không chịu béo đúng vào bụng với đùi ( Chị cùng cơ quan bảo sao không chuyển hẳn sang dùng bữa sáng cân bằng Keto Diet để giảm béo ấy giống như chị ấy mà em chưa dám thử. Chị đẹp nào thử rồi và thành công cho em xin thêm thông tin với ạ? Em cảm ơn các chị nhiều!!


----------



## thư vân (1/9/20)

Hic đợt nghỉ dịch nhà em cũng thế
Rảnh quá nên mần ăn suốt thôi à,
làm đủ món lại bánh, chè nên cả nhà béo quay cun cút ))
Cho em hóng với, đây là bữa sáng ăn kiêng thay thế cho các thức ăn khác hay sao ạ?


----------



## Thùy Duung (1/9/20)

Mình cũng đang dùng bữa sáng cân bằng Keto diet được gần 1 tháng rồi này, review qua cho bạn thì nó tương đối dễ uống, mùi vị thơm thơm dễ chịu, no lâu không gây đói hay thèm ăn gì. Giảm cân thì t cũng chưa thấy dấu hiệu rõ ràng lắm, nhưng cơ thể thì thấy nhẹ nhàng lắm, eo ót cũng thon gọn hơn chút chút, à da da cũng mướt mịn hơn nữa nha


----------



## thanh hằng (1/9/20)

Thùy Duung nói:


> Mình cũng đang dùng bữa sáng cân bằng Keto diet được gần 1 tháng rồi này, review qua cho bạn thì nó tương đối dễ uống, mùi vị thơm thơm dễ chịu, no lâu không gây đói hay thèm ăn gì. Giảm cân thì t cũng chưa thấy dấu hiệu rõ ràng lắm, nhưng cơ thể thì thấy nhẹ nhàng lắm, eo ót cũng thon gọn hơn chút chút, à da da cũng mướt mịn hơn nữa nha
> View attachment 7217


Cảm ơn mom nhiều nhé.
E cũng đang hơi lo cái này không đủ để giảm bếu ý (
Tại trong đầu em cứ nghĩ một là nhịn ăn hai là phải uống thuốc giảm béo cơ.
Nghe mom nói em cũng yên tâm hơn chút rồi


----------



## saobang (1/9/20)

Mom cứ uống trà xanh đều đặn hàng ngày, vừa chống oxy hóa tốt, vừa tăng cường đốt cháy chất béo nữa, mom thử uống trà xanh đi, vừa đẹp da, vừa đẹp dáng


----------



## thanh thanh89 (1/9/20)

Thế chủ top cần giảm béo nhiêu ký? Nếu mà giảm tàng tàng vài ký thui thì dùng bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet này là chuẩn luôn, được bộ y tế cấp phép rồi mà thành phần toàn là các loại hạt tốt kiểu như  hạt óc chó, hạt hạnh nhân, hạt macca, hạt hồ đào, hạt chia, hạt quinoa, tảo đỏ Nhật Bản, acid ascorbic, gạo lứt, collagen peptide…toàn những thành phần tự nhiên tốt cho sức khỏe mà ^^
Còn nếu chủ top mà phải giảm béo cả chục ký như em thì ngoài việc dùng bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet, em uống cả bột cần tây keto slim và kết hợp ăn theo chế độ keto nữa.


----------



## thanh hằng (1/9/20)

thanh thanh89 nói:


> Thế chủ top cần giảm béo nhiêu ký? Nếu mà giảm tàng tàng vài ký thui thì dùng bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet này là chuẩn luôn, được bộ y tế cấp phép rồi mà thành phần toàn là các loại hạt tốt kiểu như  hạt óc chó, hạt hạnh nhân, hạt macca, hạt hồ đào, hạt chia, hạt quinoa, tảo đỏ Nhật Bản, acid ascorbic, gạo lứt, collagen peptide…toàn những thành phần tự nhiên tốt cho sức khỏe mà ^^
> Còn nếu chủ top mà phải giảm béo cả chục ký như em thì ngoài việc dùng bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet, em uống cả bột cần tây keto slim và kết hợp ăn theo chế độ keto nữa.


Ôi, thế thì em cũng phải giảm nhiều giống chị rồi. Em cần giảm khoảng 15kg chị ạ!!! Chán cái rổ bụng mỡ nhất ý.
Đấy, tại em béo quá nên cũng nghĩ là chỉ dùng bữa sáng cân bằng sẽ không có giảm được nhiều á.  Chắc là phải kết hợp uống thêm bột cần tây keto slim nữa chị ạ. Mà em thấy cần tây này có bán cùng combo trên ketoslim.vn đúng k chị?


----------



## liên liên (1/9/20)

Hmm giảm béo giờ ngoài tập thể dục, vận động thường xuyên, mum còn có thể uống nhiều nước, ăn eat clean, ăn ngũ cốc, bổ sung nhiều chất xơ và rau xanh.
Có thể uống thêm sinh tố rau củ, nếu lười thì uống bột cần tây cũng được đó vừa nhanh vừa tiện,...
Nói chung nên kiểm soát lượng dinh dưỡng mà mum nạp vào cơ thể mỗi ngày!


----------



## thanh thanh89 (1/9/20)

thanh hằng nói:


> Ôi, thế thì em cũng phải giảm nhiều giống chị rồi. Em cần giảm khoảng 15kg chị ạ!!! Chán cái rổ bụng mỡ nhất ý.
> Đấy, tại em béo quá nên cũng nghĩ là chỉ dùng bữa sáng cân bằng sẽ không có giảm được nhiều á.  Chắc là phải kết hợp uống thêm bột cần tây keto slim nữa chị ạ. Mà em thấy cần tây này có bán cùng combo trên ketoslim.vn đúng k chị?


Mình lúc đầu mua trên web sau là cứ gọi theo số hotline 0976.483.332 của hãng này cho tiện , các bạn tư vấn cũng nhiệt tình lắm.
Uống cần tây tươi k chỉ giảm béo mà còn deto cơ thể, thải độc gan và làm đẹp da em ạ.


----------



## bao lam (1/9/20)

Nhà em chỉ quanh quanh dọn dẹp, trông con làm việc nhà là cũng đủ chết mệt, không còn hơi sức đâu mà đi giảm cân nữa, người như cái lu  Chấm hóng cùng các mẹ xem có phương pháp nào ổn áp k nhé )


----------



## thanh hằng (1/9/20)

Cảm ơn tư vấn của các mẹ nhé ạ, em sẽ thử 1 lần xem sao, nếu hiệu quả tốt nhất định sẽ review chi tiết cho các mẹ nhé ạ!!!


----------

